# UK Nurses



## Andrea_22 (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm looking to come out to Australia for a few years, maybe even pernament stay in about 18 months, At this time i will be a newly qualified general nurse. I was just looking for a bit of advice on getting a job over there. Do hospitals over there employ newly qualified uk nurses in their first post, or would it be better to gain some working experience before heading over?
Thanks everyone!


----------



## norman (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi,

You can't register as an RN in Oz until you have registered in the UK. The registration process is quite pedantic, but currently, we are getting approvals in 5-7 weeks (for UK nurses). Only when you have an AHPRA "Letter of Eligibility" will employers consider an application. Once you have an offer, you require a visa and this can take another 3 months minimum. So by the time youhave (1) qualified in the UK (2) registered in Australia (3) found a position and (4) obtained your visa, you are looking at a minimum of 6 months. So you are well into your 1st year Post Grad when arriving. However, the view in Oz is that there are a lot of Australian Graduate Nurses looking for positions, and this normally means that Australian employers are looking for at least one year's Post Grad experience for overseas nurses. I'd suggest, once you get your General Nursing, try and find a role in Operating Theatres, Emergency Department, Oncology, ICU, and do that for a year. Start your application process 6 months in and you should be in a much better position to gain a position than as a NQN.


----------



## Andrea_22 (Mar 5, 2014)

Yeah that makes sense. I have looked online at various sites but to be honest it all seems very complicated explained online. Thanks very much for the advice, think it would definitely be wiser to work in the UK on my first post then at least i have a chance to save some money while living with my parents.


----------

